# Car Rentals



## KevJan (Aug 16, 2012)

Can anyone give me some good leads for cheap car rentals? It appears that rates have at least doubled when I look through my regular sources. Is it just the locations that I'm looking for or is it everywhere? Thanks.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't know of any general sites but the price for in-town locations is usually much cheaper than the airport if that helps..

Cheers


----------



## kjsgrammy (Aug 16, 2012)

Not sure of your age, but if 50+ and a member of AARP, you can use their code with Budget:  Y508501.  By joining Budget's FastBreak (it's free to sign up) you will also get a free double upgrade.  We took advantage of this when we went to FL earlier this month, and even with picking up/dropping off at different locations, it was the best deal I could find.  We ended up with a Dodge Charger for 13 days for $336 (I reserved a compact car initially).  Not sure if I could have gotten cheaper price by going thru Priceline or Hotwire, but wasn't sure if the "free double upgrade" would qualify if I was lucky enough to get Budget when going that route, so I kept my reservation with directly with Budget.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 16, 2012)

It  just all depends when, and where, you're going.  I was getting some great deals through Costco for awhile, but for my latest rental I did better just sticking with the corporate discount I get through Avis.  Sometimes you just need to keep checking.


----------



## Elli (Aug 16, 2012)

Luanne said:


> It  just all depends when, and where, you're going.  I was getting some great deals through Costco for awhile, but for my latest rental I did better just sticking with the corporate discount I get through Avis.  Sometimes you just need to keep checking.


Interesting, Luanne, just recently I checked again Costco rates for Hawaii, and the rate had dropped close to $200, couldn't believe it.  We are going end of Sept., and I have been cancelling and rebooking through Costco a few times, Budget, Avis, back to Budget.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 16, 2012)

Elli said:


> Interesting, Luanne, just recently I checked again Costco rates for Hawaii, and the rate had dropped close to $200, couldn't believe it.  We are going end of Sept., and I have been cancelling and rebooking through Costco a few times, Budget, Avis, back to Budget.



We got great rates on Maui through Costco and also in Abluquerque and Seattle.  The one I'm not getting better rates is for Tampa. But it's right around the time of the Republican National Convention so I'm not surprised.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 16, 2012)

I too have a reservation through Costco for a full size car picking up at the Denver airport next June for 8 days. I originally booked it a month ago for $446 for the week via Alamo. I just checked again today, and was able to grab the same size car through Budget for $301!


----------



## Luanne (Aug 16, 2012)

Elli said:


> Interesting, Luanne, just recently I checked again Costco rates for Hawaii, and the rate had dropped close to $200, couldn't believe it.  We are going end of Sept., and I have been cancelling and rebooking through Costco a few times, Budget, Avis, back to Budget.



And thanks for the reminder.  I went in and checked for my Tampa dates through Costco.  I was able to cut my rental price in half!    So it does pay to keep checking.


----------



## dwojo (Aug 16, 2012)

Try carrentalsavers.com


----------



## KevJan (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm looking for SLC and it appears that the price goes down significantly at the last minute. I'm guessing that they wait until then and see if there are any vehicles left.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 17, 2012)

KevJan said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm looking for SLC and it appears that the price goes down significantly at the last minute. I'm guessing that they wait until then and see if there are any vehicles left.



If you haven't already, at least book something you want so you have a hedge against an unexpected price jump if they reallocate their inventory. You can always rebook a cheaper price later and cancel the original.


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 17, 2012)

I live in Salt Lake area and I was unpleasantly surprised at the airport tax they tack on.  If you  can go to an off airport site.  Depending on the hours thats not possible.  When we go out of state we we rent off airport and the last time in May/June I paid $298 for 2 weeks/midsize car. That was straight w/ Budget. 

We booked for October (3 weeks) with Costco/Alamo for Atlanta,  its costing $549 for midsize.  The airport taxes were half.  I figure under $200/week  is good.


----------



## Bella Santos (Sep 17, 2012)

KevJan said:


> Can anyone give me some good leads for cheap car rentals? It appears that rates have at least doubled when I look through my regular sources. Is it just the locations that I'm looking for or is it everywhere? Thanks.



This really depends on where you are going. To be sure go online and visit carrentals.com maybe they have the car that you want to rent...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 18, 2012)

KevJan said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm looking for SLC and it appears that the price goes down significantly at the last minute. I'm guessing that they wait until then and see if there are any vehicles left.



That would be a mistake in my opinion.

Book now, do not prepay . . . and you can always change/cancel if you find something better.

This is a good lesson for folks that you should book your car rental ASAP once you have your travel dates firmed up.  Often you can get great prices months in advance, as seasonal (or holiday) rates may not have been entered into the rental reservation system.


----------



## UWSurfer (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got a trip next month, 15 days in Maui.  We originally booked a full size with Alamo through Costco back in December, the quoted booking was $680. 

I've been following it aggressively over the past two weeks and the price has come down to $370, same car, same rental company.   Tonight I rechecked and it was down another $4.    

My mom is coming with us for the first 8 days and we could go to a smaller car when we return her to the airport at the end of the first week (8 days).   So I do a search for 8 days the first week, 7 days the second and wouldn't you know the price for the full size car works out to be $46 less if we break up the rental into two rentals: 8 days and then 7 days!      The standard is the same price as the full size the second week right now.

Same car, same rental company.   Crazy!

I've got all three bookings made in my Costco travel account right now and will hold them there as I keep checking over the next couple of weeks.


----------

